# A walmart that sells muzzleloaders ?



## rmac41 (Aug 21, 2017)

I have been to 5 different stores from Madison to Stockbridge . They have all said "the next one down the road has them , but none so far. Anyone know of any walmart or academy that carries them ? 
 I live in Stockbridge.  Thanks


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 21, 2017)

Buy online if you know what you want. They will ship direct to your house. I just did it a couple of month's ago.


----------



## ryanh487 (Aug 21, 2017)

Yup, muzzleloaders are not regulated as a firearm and can be mailed directly to your home.  Got a great deal on a CVA optima from sportsmansguide.com a couple years ago


----------



## trial&error (Aug 22, 2017)

shop anywhere online.  direct ship to your door.


----------



## rmac41 (Aug 22, 2017)

Walmart .com site says muzzleloaders are sold in store only .
  I have gift cards for walmart 
   But thanks guys


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 22, 2017)

Loganville store might sell them.I know they sell accssories.
Thomaston also.
Might buy the gun one place and accessories from Walmart


----------



## devolve (Aug 22, 2017)

if you find yourself in Jasper (pickens county), they have them


----------



## chadf (Aug 22, 2017)

Wal-Mart ship to store ?
Use card in store for purchase/pickup ?

Call local store manager with item # ?


----------



## Bowyer29 (Aug 23, 2017)

The store in Holly Springs (Canton) has them.


----------



## rmac41 (Aug 23, 2017)

Thanks guys , these are all close to an hour from me . Might spend the day sat. Or sun. Checking them out


----------



## smokey30725 (Aug 24, 2017)

If you can wait until after hunting season, they close them out dirt cheap. I got a display model CVA inline .50 caliber with all the accessories a few years back for $75.


----------



## Roadking65 (Aug 28, 2017)

griffin wal mart had 3 on the rack last Friday. (8/25)


----------

